# IGD - Iamgold Corporation



## yogi-in-oz (14 March 2006)

Hi folks,

Embattled gold stock Gallery will relist on 15032006,
as Iamgold ... IGD ... 

IGD may see the following key dates, as critical:

17-20032006 ..... significant and negative

22032006 ..... minor and positive - finances???

30-31032006 ..... significant and negative news???

04042006 ..... positive spotlight on IGD

19042006 ..... significant and negative - finances???

26042006 ..... significant and positive news???

2704-04052006 ... minor rally???

05052006 ..... minor cycle

=====

08052006-to-02082006 = underlying NEGATIVE cycle, 
possibly focused on technology being used???

Any positive cycles during this period,
may return a muted reaction ... ???

=====

08-09052006 ..... minor

12-15052006 ..... minor news???

16052006 ..... positive financial news???

26052006 ..... significant and negative news???

05062006 ..... negative spotlight on IGD

09-12062006 ..... 2 cycles here ... board changes???

27-28062006 ..... significant and positive news???

happy days

yogi


----------



## tugga (10 February 2007)

Anyone holding?

what do you think of the latest announcement??


----------



## wintermute (11 February 2007)

Ummm are you aware they are delisting off the Australian stock exchange shortly??  This fact alone could severely limit any positive price action 

Tony.


----------



## tugga (11 February 2007)

I wasn't aware.


A big thanks


----------



## pacer (12 February 2007)

This one sux.....run tugga run.....lol


----------



## tugga (12 February 2007)

I'm running with my fishing rod in one hand and the laptop int he other


----------

